# X 250 Fuses



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Does anyone happen to know the details of the fuse supplying the interior lights on the X250 cab (not the habitation lighting),
Regards,
Chris


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris,i dont at the moment,but i will take a look in the manual tomorrow.

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris.
The details of what you are looking for are the same fuse as 
" Dashboard control unit relay + battery )
Fuse number 38 - 10 amp fuse .

Just had a walk to the local commercial Fiat garage who gave me this information "not far to walk when the sun is shinning " 


Les


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Chris.
> The details of what you are looking for are the same fuse as
> " Dashboard control unit relay + battery )
> Fuse number 38 - 10 amp fuse .
> ...


Les, this is what is so frustrating about the Fiat handbook. If F38 protects the interior lamps why not say so. There are 5 or 6 pages detailing fuses so its not as if space is in short supply.
When you go to your local garage again can you find out where the radio rear speaker pick up points are terminated in the cab to be picked up by the MH convertor. I wonder if it is behind the trim below the drivers seat belt lower mount but havn't yet removed it to find out. Ray


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi RayC

I can answer that one - found them this weekend doing some other bits and bobs

Ive got a Welcome 85 so im making a big assumption that the front layout is pretty similar  

My cables were in the locker to the right of the TV cabinet (as you look at it), the one which has a 12v socket in it, if you take the panel in the locker out, 4 smallish screws the wires will be dangling loose behind it


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

bungy69 said:


> Hi RayC
> 
> I can answer that one - found them this weekend doing some other bits and bobs
> 
> ...


Now ,what am i going to do for the rest of the day. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bungy69 said:


> Hi RayC
> 
> I can answer that one - found them this weekend doing some other bits and bobs
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't explain it clearly. The speakers and wiring are installed in my MH in the habitation area working of the cab radio rear speaker ports. When the chassis is supplied to the converter the cab is prewired and the rear [habitation area] speaker pick up points are left somewhere in the cab to be connected up by the converter using their own wires and speakers. I have looked on the Fiat website and found a photo which shows a connection box in the door pillar area below the lower bolt of the drivers seat belt. I think they may pick up here.
I have a problem that one of the speakers is not working and I am trying to trace it back to the radio but the disconnection is somewhere in between.
http://www.fiatcamper.com/chassis.php?lang=en


----------

